# Grand Cayman advice for 1st timers



## Denise L (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm trying to help my good friends plan a trip to Grand Cayman, hopefully for 2007. They are in their early 30s and are newly PADI certified. I have told them about the great diving there, so they are hoping to go. They can rent privately or try an exchange through RCI.

Do you have recommendations about a good time of year to go? They will be traveling from CA. Also, I was reading about The Reef Resort or Morritt's Grand. Both of these sound like places _I_ would love to stay, so hopefully they would too  . Would either of these be a great for their first trip there?


----------



## somerville (Jan 16, 2007)

Any time of the year is good for diving, except when hurricanes come through.  Summer, of course, would have the warmest water temperatures, and usually the best visibility.  However, the visibility is usually good for diving all year.  The direction of the ocean swells usually dictates where most of the diving takes place.  There are more dive sites on the West side than on the East side, especially for beginners.  I like the North wall best, but it is probably not where your friends should start diving.  Most dive operators are on the West side and utilize the dive sites on the South, West and North.  There are a couple of good shore diving areas on the West side.

If exchanging through RCI, the only real option is Morritts.  Morritts is in a fairly remote location, as is the Reef.  I don't know how much availability there is a Coral Sands, which is close to George Town, but doesn't have much of a beach, mainly ironshore.  Personally, I prefer the Seven Mile Beach resort area.  There are a lot more shopping and restaurant options.  I take a drive around the island every year when I visit, and there still aren't many amenities in the East End.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the reply! My friends can also rent a place on Seven Mile Beach. I was hoping to get them interested in using their timeshare, so I thought that if they stayed at some great timeshares, they would get into the planning and excitement. But they can stay anywhere for their first time, and then explore so that for their second trip, they might stay somewhere else.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 17, 2007)

As with everything you are going to get different opinions so I'll wade in with my own.

I own at The Reef and have dove the east end excluxively for the past number of years.  I have also dove the west side a number of times and the north wall a couple of times.

My personal opinion is that the east end is spectacular and Ocean Frontiers is probably the most safety conscience operator I've ever dove with anywhere.  A couple of years ago my daughter and her boyfriend did a resort course with them and loved it, my friend and his son did likewise a year ago and just 3 weeks ago another friend's son did the same course.  Nothing but glowing reviews.

Having said that their popularity of late have made it a challenge to actually dive with them because they limit the size of their parties - the lesson I learned was to book well in advance through their web site.

Personally I found many of the sites on the west side to have been beaten up by high volume of divers and the north side was amazing but sea swells out there could be a challenge for new divers so wouldn't recommend it.

Depending on what camp you're friends are in they will either love the east end because of it being quite and remote or alternatively dislike it for the same reason.  If they are just going to dive the east end is wonderful but if an active night life/touristy stuff is their desire then SMB would likely be better.  We've stayed on both ends and frankly just love the island and it's a perfect location for newbie divers.

Best time to go - tough one.  We have gone in late April and early May many years with outstanding weather.  The air temp is around 83 and the water temp is around 80.  In the drier winter months it runs high 70's to low 80's and the water temp is lower by a couple of degrees.  June can be wet, early August tends to be hot with less wind and Sept-Oct is hurricane season but it wouldn't stop me from going.  Nov can be a bit wet and Dec can be nice but again a bit cooler.  Be aware that it rains less on the east end than on the west end.


----------



## ralphd (Jan 17, 2007)

The Reef exchanges thru II and Morritt's exchanges thru RCI.

Info on Morrittt's can be found on the owners website at:

'    http://morritts.17.forumer.com/index.php?sid=4b6a36ee92c449d6ff78ecd3d287c498    '


----------



## wackymother (Jan 17, 2007)

caribbeansun said:


> My personal opinion is that the east end is spectacular and Ocean Frontiers is probably the most safety conscience operator I've ever dove with anywhere.  A couple of years ago my daughter and her boyfriend did a resort course with them and loved it, my friend and his son did likewise a year ago and just 3 weeks ago another friend's son did the same course.  Nothing but glowing reviews.
> 
> Having said that their popularity of late have made it a challenge to actually dive with them because they limit the size of their parties - the lesson I learned was to book well in advance through their web site.




Do you have the website for Ocean Frontiers? We're going to Grand Cayman in 2008 and I think my DD and DH would love to take a course with them. Thanks!


----------



## quiltergal (Jan 17, 2007)

Do we need to bring electrical adaptors for things like hair dryers and camera battery chargers?  TIA


----------



## ralphd (Jan 17, 2007)

wackymother said:


> Do you have the website for Ocean Frontiers? We're going to Grand Cayman in 2008 and I think my DD and DH would love to take a course with them. Thanks!



Ocean Frontiers website:

'   http://www.oceanfrontiers.com/    '


----------



## ralphd (Jan 17, 2007)

quiltergal said:


> Do we need to bring electrical adaptors for things like hair dryers and camera battery chargers?  TIA



No, the outlets are compatible with the US.


----------



## quiltergal (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Ralph!  10 more days, but who's counting?


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 19, 2007)

Since Ralph posted the site addresss I won't repeat that but will add that your DD and DH will be very pleased with their experience.



wackymother said:


> Do you have the website for Ocean Frontiers? We're going to Grand Cayman in 2008 and I think my DD and DH would love to take a course with them. Thanks!


----------



## Denise L (Jan 21, 2007)

caribbeansun said:


> My personal opinion is that the east end is spectacular and Ocean Frontiers is probably the most safety conscience operator I've ever dove with anywhere.  A couple of years ago my daughter and her boyfriend did a resort course with them and loved it, my friend and his son did likewise a year ago and just 3 weeks ago another friend's son did the same course.  Nothing but glowing reviews.
> 
> Having said that their popularity of late have made it a challenge to actually dive with them because they limit the size of their parties - the lesson I learned was to book well in advance through their web site.
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks for all of the great insight.  I think that they would want to dive every day almost, especially once they go on their first one there. I know that they will be hooked. My DH and I dove there many, many years ago before we had children. It was beautiful and easy diving for beginners. I recall that we stayed in the SMB area, but after a morning of diving, we slept and relaxed every afternoon. I can picture my friends doing the same thing.

They can probably travel anytime since they don't have kids yet. I'll recommend late April to early May. So are the main timeshare choices at the East End Morritt's Grand, Morritt's Tortuga and The Reef Resort?


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 22, 2007)

They are the only choices on the east end.  Ocean Frontiers is the dive shop associated with The Reef and I believe Red Sail runs the one at Morritt's.


----------



## Strong1 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Ocean Frontiers Info*

Contact info for Ocean Frontiers:
Reservations: 1-800-348-6096
e-mail: info@oceanfrontiers.com

Rates:
am 2 tank dive $109 US
pm 2 tank dive $109 US
3-5 2 tank dive package $89 US per dive
6+ 2 tank dive package $79 US per dive
10+ 2 tank dive package $60 US per dive

3 tank safari (includes stingray city) $149 US each
4 tank am & pm dive $159 US
Stingray dive alone $69 US

Dive packages:
5 days unlimited boat diving includes am & pm 2 tank dives trips, night dives, SRC dives and 3 tank safari $749 US

Best of Cayman includes 3 two tank am & Pm dive trips, 1 night dive and 1 3 tank safari $439 US

East End Divers includes 5 two tank am or pm dive trips, 1 night dive and 1 Stingray City Dive $529 US

Enjoy!
Colleen


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jan 26, 2007)

caribbeansun said:


> My personal opinion is that the east end is spectacular and Ocean Frontiers is probably the most safety conscience operator I've ever dove with anywhere.  A couple of years ago my daughter and her boyfriend did a resort course with them and loved it, my friend and his son did likewise a year ago and just 3 weeks ago another friend's son did the same course.  Nothing but glowing reviews.



I'll second that opinion!   OF was hands-down, the best outfit that I ever dove with.  Only problem is, that I now compare every dive-op to OF, and that just ain't fair!    I can't wait to get back and dive with them!

Oh yeah....we stayed at the Morritt's Tortuga Club, thru RCI.   Nice units, property, etc.


----------



## BEV (Jan 29, 2007)

*Seven Mile Beach*



Denise L said:


> I'm trying to help my good friends plan a trip to Grand Cayman, hopefully for 2007. They are in their early 30s and are newly PADI certified. I have told them about the great diving there, so they are hoping to go. They can rent privately or try an exchange through RCI.
> 
> Do you have recommendations about a good time of year to go? They will be traveling from CA. Also, I was reading about The Reef Resort or Morritt's Grand. Both of these sound like places _I_ would love to stay, so hopefully they would too  . Would either of these be a great for their first trip there?



 I have a great resort right on Seven Mile Beach.. close to mostly everything... yet not overcrowded;  it is Plantation Village Resort  --look it up on the TUG reviews.. used to have 5 Star rate in I. I.  but Hurricane Ivan took a chunk out 2 yrs ago... now it is all rebuilt where the damage came nearest the water..  unit is for First Week in Aug.   It runs Aug 4-11, and it is a 2 bd. with lots of space.. and a screened lanai (porch) overlooking the main pool.   6 Million was spent on renovations and it closed for 1 yr. now waiting to regain 5 star status again..  Kayak rentals on site.. can get over to Stingray City quite easily, many restaurants not far.. a short hop to Georgetown & the rum factories.--EMAIL ME IF WANT TO KNOW MORE..bh2441@msn.com  asap -- or I will have to deposit it...


----------



## Abyssscuba (Feb 12, 2007)

*www.divelodge.com*

THis is a place that also takes people not staying with them out diving. THe are EXCELLENT. There boats are great and it includes lunch afterwards. You will love them. We usually go in November and love it. We go for 2 weeks over THanksgiving to the Grand Caymanian on North Sound. 10 minute ride to Stingray CIty. First boat out there for snorkeling also from the resort. I


----------

